# How does one search for free books in the Kindle store?



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

When I search and sort by price, there are 1 - 3 if any free books found. Then if I look in the top 100 free, there are 100 free books, and sometimes on the topic I searched. How are people finding these books enough to make them the top? Is there some trick to searching for free books that I'm not aware of?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer using Inkmesh:

http://inkmesh.com/free-ebooks/?site=kindle


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a very helpful link! Thanks! 
I am still curious though... are people mostly finding free books through outside links or what?


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

At Amazon itself try this:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=2279458011

(I got there by going to the Amazon store, in the left column is a link for "Free eBook Collections" then I clicked the "Limited-time Promotional Offers" part way down that page.)

And I also use eReaderIQ:

http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Not all are free, but if you check the top 100 at Smashwords you will find a lot of free ones too.
http://www.smashwords.com/100


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a top 100 free list on the general Kindle Book page.  But, honestly, we have a few folks here who browse the sites and when they find free books they post 'em (there's a 'free book' thread at  the top of the Book Bazaar) and I go check 'em out then.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Inkmesh is very useful. Thank you!


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

Also you can browse and search directly at Project Gutenberg (the source of most of the free books at the Kindle store), either from your computer, or with the Kindle browser.

If you use the latter you can even download the .mobi files using the Kindle.


----------



## Jacina (Sep 21, 2010)

tomatogirl said:


> And I also use eReaderIQ:
> 
> http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/


E-readerIQ also has a "internation version" since not all free books are also free internationally (some are)


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that Amazon's browsing is fairly worthless. In many ways there are just too many books to find anything by browsing. In addition to the other suggestions. I also use http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com

I follow a couple free book blogs/twitter accounts and between them I hear about everything pretty much as soon as it is posted.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I do search @ amazon. It's not that hard if you know the tricks..
dropdown box set to Kindle store, in search box type in any filters you like to use.. I prefer non-public domain and I don't want their "breakthrough award winners" so for me I set the search box to {-domain, -breakthrough} and hit the GO button. then once the results come back, I move to a little drop-down box on the right and set the filter for price least -greatest. that usually brings up between 150-200 freebies right to the top of the list, then I just go through and see if there are any I don't already have.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a top 100 free list on the general Kindle Book page.


Yes but my question is, how do these books get popular enough to get to the top 100? And how are people finding free books other than the top 100 (i.e. how is the top 100 not just staying the same)?

I suppose it is mostly from outside sites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the top 100 on Amazon is based solely on 'sales' from Amazon.  People find them. . .and post about them on blogs and message boards. . .and other people go get them, or don't.  I don't get every book that comes up free. . .but I have gotten quite a few -- usually found them because someone posted in the "free books" thread here.  I also have gotten quite a few old public domain 'classics'.  And once you 'buy' a few of those, your recommendations will start to include others.


----------

